# Packages DOA



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello all,
Well, my 2 packages came today, only 2 days in transit from Hawaii, but they were dead on arrival. The post office must have really mishandled them. Both queens dead and all but about 25 or 30 bees in each package. The supplier is sending me 2 more at no charge, hopefully these will make it. Now off to the post office to file a claim.

Gregg


----------



## Wojtek (May 31, 2005)

Could someone tell us what makes Hawaien bees better then local bees, or there is some particular reason to import from Hawai


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I think Gregg bought them at least in part because he could get them earlier than from a continental source. 

Keith


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ooopppppssss


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

As kgbenson said, I got them from Hawaii so I could get started earlier. After talking to the supplier today, it seems a good bet that the bees suffocated. He shipped some to Virginia at the same time as mine, also arrived in 2 days, dead. Post office workers probably stacked boxes all around and on top of the packages. Packages shipped last week to the east coast arrived with no problems. Anyway, next week we'll try again.

Gregg


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

How much do packages cost from HI with shipping and all? What race are they?


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

For 2 packages with shipping and insurance it's $180.00. They are cordavan italians.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Living here in the North, I would be really apprehensive buying package bees from a tropical climate. I just don't think they would do well here. I know when I have bought bees from the South in the past; they have not done well through the winter. Good luck with those Hawaiian honey bees!
Jeff


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*hawian bees*

had some queens from there and they have servived two winters! don't know about this one yet?
bob


----------

